# Keyboard Typing Gibberish?



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm asking this for my brother, because his computer is currently out of commission.. 

Anyone ever had the problem when their keyboard just goes amuck and starts typing a whole bunch of gibberish? Like you type the letter "R" and you get "so.ghf" instead, or the letter "y" and you get "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF" etc. He got that on multiple keyboards, so he decided to format and zero fill his drive. When he tried to put in XP Pro again, he got the same problem! And had issues just putting in the serial #. 

I've tried to research this for him, but all that comes up is switch your keyboard (done), change your language (not the problem), and format (done).

Anyone have any ideas? :con


----------



## javasirc (Jan 27, 2008)

You can try checking where the keyboard plugs in at. Make sure theres no dust and its clean. You could check the inside of the computer too and make sure theres no chips/wires.

Also check for viruses. Amazingly, some people actual make annoying viruses that will change one keystoke into multiple.


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

Is this a desktop or notebook? I once had a Toshiba notebook computer with the same problem. I returned it for repair several times (they replaced the keyboard) but the problem was never fixed. Finally I removed the keyboard to have a look for myself. I could not find anything wrong. However, I did notice something that I thought could be a design flaw. The keyboard was made so that the grounding was done through a spring clip. When the keyboard is snapped in place the grounding is accomplished through simple contact pressure on the clip. So I soldered a wire from the keyboard ground to the computer ground and the problem disappeared. So what I surmised was happening was that when I typed on the keyboard it caused the keyboard to vibrate. Since the grounding was through a simple mechanical contact the vibration was causing an intermittent (or dirty) ground connection. I left the soldered wire in place and never had the problem again.

If his computer is a desktop then it could still be a poor connection. Just not in the keyboard. It would have to be in the CPU unit. Possibly where you plug the keyboard in. But that's just one possibility.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

desktop keyboard
http://www.helpwithpcs.com/maintenance/ ... yboard.htm
http://www.ehow.com/video_2026_clean-co ... board.html

laptop keyboard
http://mobileoffice.about.com/od/usingy ... laptop.htm


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Just to clarify, it was a desktop with the problem. He had a fancy wireless keyboard, and the problem was happening with other wired keyboards as well. He went out and bought a new even fancier keyboard and it's fixed! I think the problem was in his tower, because he ended up cleaning out the whole thing just because he was out of options. So problem fixed, thanks for the replies!


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I was thinking maybe the battery in the keyboard was going, but I guess not if he had the same problem with other keyboards as well.... :con


----------

